# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Chaetodon collare

## Julio Macieira

_Chaetodon collare_

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

Família: Chaetodontidae
Alimentação: Carnivoro
Tamanho máximo em adulto: 20 cms
Aquário recomendado (mínimo): 200 litros
Dificuldade de manutenção: (1 fácil a 5 muito difícil): 3
Reef-safe: (1-sim / 2-não / 3-com cuidado;depende muito do indivíduo): 3
Agressividade intra-família: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo / 4-com cuidado): 3
Agressividade intra-espécie: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo): 1 ou 2
Notas:Tenho um há três semanas que só come artemia e nori

----------

